# Monic fly lines?



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I had that issue as well. I stopped using them. It also tangles like hell for no reason- hot, cold, stretched. It just is always in a birds nest after a few casts.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I guess I am the minority....I have used Monic FST lines for years and have never had any issues with them. I know that within the last two years, they changed the coating that they manufacture the lines with and I think it has made the line better. Yes, it does require some stretching prior to use, but after that...no problem. I was firing off 60 foot casts with no problems the other night during a night snook tourney....and it was pretty cool out. It is definitely a warm water line, but I am finding that year round use in FL is not out of the question.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Shadowcast, is the Monic you are having good results with the clear version? I've had the same poor performance issues MV described above. But to qualify this complaint, I have only used the clear 8wt in Permit taper. I haven't used any other Monic lines and my impression of the clear is what caused me to not buy any other Monic lines. 
MIKE


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Shadowcast, is the Monic you are having good results with the clear version?  I've had the same poor performance issues MV described above.  But to qualify this complaint, I have only used the clear 8wt in Permit taper.  I haven't used any other Monic lines and my impression of the clear is what caused me to not buy any other Monic lines.
> MIKE


I have always used the FST Redfish taper which is a clear floating line. Again, I have never had any issues with it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

> I just put a 8wt monic clear floating fly line on my carp rod. Have not had a chance to get any carp on it yet the water is still cold and off color. The line casts nicely enough out of the box it takes a bit of stretching to get the memory out of it but otherwise very nice my issue is that after a days casting the line seems to not want to shoot well so I have to redress the line over and over. Is this because the coating they use? Any body else use the monic lines? I love the taper and stealth but if I have to take daily care of it I might not buy another


I have used Monic lines a few times and have been less then impressed. 

On other's recommendations all of my 7wt.-10wt. all have Royal Wulff Bermuda Triangle 2 tone Taper which I use year around in Florida. Since it is considered a tropical line you may want to send an email to Royal Wulff for line recommendations for your application.

It's also known that Royal Wulff has always been Lefty Kreh's favorite line even while being paid to advertise S.A. Lines etc..........


----------



## yeffy (May 6, 2012)

Never liked the triangle taper myself.lands to hard and sprays badly when picked up. Lefty used to live up here by me I'm in baltimore md. Since I posted this I've dressed the line with everything but sex lube and this problem still persists. Any other warm water lines?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> On other's recommendations all of my 7wt.-10wt. all have Royal Wulff Bermuda Triangle 2 tone Taper which I use year around in Florida.


I too have been told by several anglers, that the Wulff Bermuda lines are great....but have never tried them.  If I go to a colored line....it is first on my list.  I also have to add that the new Orvis Hydros Redfish taper is a good line, too.

In terms of stealth and getting multiple close shots on fish without them getting spooked by overhead line-blast.....you cannot beat the clear lines.


----------

